# meal ticket (person)



## Nihon_Melody

Hello everyone !

How would you translate into french "meal ticket" (figuratively speaking) in the following sentence : "She was her meal ticket."

I'm looking for an antonym to "freeloader" or "parasite (fig.)". How the person with whom the freeloader is living could be called in french ?

Thanks


----------



## doinel

Une vache à lait, peut-être?


----------



## Nihon_Melody

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais elle convient parfaitement (personne que l’on exploite ou chose dont on tire un profit continuel).

Il y a également le synonyme "cochon de payeur" qui pourrait convenir dans le même contexte, mais dans mon cas, "vache à lait" est plus adapté.

(En plus, c'était écrit dans l'onglet du dictionnaire Collins que je ne regarde jamais)

Merci


----------



## elmingo

Bonjour,

Je rouvre cette discussion qui m'intéresse.

Il est question dans mon exemple d'une femme qui tombe enceinte et dont la belle-mère dit à son fils (le mari de la femme enceinte) : "This baby is her meal ticket." 

Des propositions svp ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kecha

Je suppose quelle dit ça dans le sens ou, au pire, elle recevra une pension alimentaire ?

Ce bébé est son assurance-vie ? son ticket de loto (sous-entendu, gagant) ?


----------



## elmingo

L'idée est en effet que ce bébé serait une sorte de garantie financière la liant à son mari et l'obligeant à subvenir à ses besoins.

Et merci pour ces suggestions, je dois y réfléchir mais elles sont intéressantes !


----------



## Cilette

Par forcément dans le contexte présenté mais plus généralement, pourquoi pas "La poule aux oeufs d'or"? (tant qu'on ne la tue pas...)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

@Cilette

Très intéressant. C'est 'une poule' et c'est n'est pas 'l'oie' comme en anglais ...


----------



## wildan1

_Ce bébé est son ticket de bouffe_


----------



## Cilette

wildan1 said:


> _Ce bébé est son ticket de bouffe_


Honnêtement Wildan, on ne le comprendrait pas en français, dit comme ça. 

"Ticket gagnant" est sinon une très bonne solution (proposé par Kecha)


----------



## wildan1

Parallèlement à l'expression en anglais, je faisais référence aux tickets de restaurant universitaire--pas chers et ça remplit le ventre...


----------



## Cilette

wildan1 said:


> Je faisais référence aux tickets de restaurant universitaire--pas chers et ça remplit le ventre...


Certes, je comprends l'idée mais on ne peut pas l'employer de cette façon, désolée


----------



## Welsh_Sion

_Meal-ticket_ peut être aussi 'gagne-pain', 'gagneuse, 'bifteck' dans le sens d'une 'prositutée'.


----------



## tartopom

sa mine d'or


----------



## rrose17

In English, we use the same expression, a gold mine, but that would be much bigger pay-out understood than "meal-ticket" which in the case of the mother-in-law is simply a very nasty thing to say. She's not saying that the pregnant woman is going to become rich, which having a gold mine does, but simply she's taking advantage of the situation and is a terrible thing to say to her son.


----------



## Cilette

Oui, c'est effectivement important de souligner cette nuance, rrose. 

Dans l’exemple du bébé, il faudra sans doute passer par une périphrase :

Avec ce bébé, elle sera sûre d'être entretenue.


----------



## le chat noir

Je crois que @rrose17 a mis le doigt sur le problème. J'imagine mal quelqu'un sortir une saloperie pareille en français ! Si l'idée c'est de rabaisser la mère du gamin plus bas que terre, il y a d'autres moyens. Mais s'attaquer au gosse comme ça, ça ne me paraît pas réaliste.

Par exemple, elle pourrait dire "elle va se servir de ce gosse pour te mettre le grapin dessus" ou qq ch comme ça.
Ou alors "elle va utiliser ce _pauvre _gosse (bouh la méchante !) pour te piquer ton fric".

edit: croisement avec Cilette. Je pense qu'on est d'accord sur le constat


----------



## Cilette

le chat noir said:


> J'imagine mal quelqu'un sortir une saloperie pareille en français ! Si l'idée c'est de rabaisser la mère du gamin plus bas que terre, il y a d'autres moyens. Mais s'attaquer au gosse comme ça, ça ne me paraît pas réaliste.



Je trouve ce commentaire étrange et hors sujet.... je ne vois pas pourquoi un francophone aurait moins tendance qu'un anglophone à dire ça mais surtout :

1 - dans le cas cité, c'est la mère qui est visée (elle se servirait de son enfant pour obtenir ce qu'elle veut) et non pas l'enfant qui, par définition, n'est pas responsable de sa venue au monde 

2 - on ne juge pas le fond des textes dans ce forum, on s'attache à la *traduction*

Sinon, l'expression "mettre le grappin dessus" peut peut-être être une bonne solution dans d'autres contextes (ici, ils sont déjà mariés, donc, ça me paraît inadéquat


----------



## le chat noir

Je pense qu'il faut rajouter un élément qui n'est pas dans l'anglais pour que ça sonne juste. Je ne sais pas comment un Anglais  perçoit l'original, mais à mes oreilles, "ce gamin c'est sa vache à lait" ou qq ch comme ça, ça rend le discours de la belle-mère odieux.
Si on rajoute un élément qui indique de l'empathie pour l'enfant ("ce pauvre gamin"), ça change son positionnement et ça devient une simple expression de jalousie assez classique.


----------



## Cilette

elmingo said:


> L'idée est en effet que ce bébé serait une sorte de garantie financière la liant à son mari et l'obligeant à subvenir à ses besoins.
> 
> Et merci pour ces suggestions, je dois y réfléchir mais elles sont intéressantes !


*This baby is her meal ticket.*

Mais c'est odieux en anglais, non? Un anglophone peut-il répondre?
Si c'est bien le cas, on ne peut pas se permettre de modifier le sens original parce qu'on est choqué par la phrase.


----------



## le chat noir

J'ai l'impression que ça l'est moins, c'est bien pour ça que j'avais un problème pour le traduire. Je serais vraiment content de savoir ce qu'un anglophone en pense.
C'est peut-être simplement le "her" qui identifie clairement la "méchante mère" alors qu'en français l'adjectif possessif ne désigne pas le possesseur aussi clairement.


----------



## Cilette

Mais une "vache à lait" est forcément la victime de celui ou celle qui l'exploite!


----------



## rrose17

Cilette said:


> *This baby is her meal ticket.*
> 
> Mais c'est odieux en anglais, non? Un anglophone peut-il répondre?


100%. I thought I had made that clear above. Very nasty, especially to say it directly to her son.


----------



## le chat noir

In French it sounds to me like the mother-in-law doesn't care about her future grandchild. It would rather make her look like a heartless old woman in the eyes of her son, wouldn't it? I just wondered if the English sounded the same.


----------



## Cilette

Reprenons, parce que visiblement, le sens n'est pas clair pour tout le monde. Corrigez-moi si je me trompe.

C'est une mère qui dit à son fils : "Ta femme te fait un gosse pour être sûre que tu ne la quittes pas et être sûre que tu l'entretiendras"

On peut partir du principe qu'elle trouve horrible de faire un enfant pour cette seule raison, que donc, justement, elle pense que c'est injuste pour l'enfant (autant que pour le mari) mais je le répète, ce n'est pas le lieu pour débattre du fond des phrases que l'on est tenu de traduire.


----------



## le chat noir

Soit. Je ne veux pas en faire une affaire d’État.


----------



## rrose17

le chat noir said:


> In French it sounds to me like the mother-in-law doesn't care about her future grandchild. It would rather make her look like a heartless old woman in the eyes of her son, wouldn't it? I just wondered if the English sounded the same.


Again. 100%. It's shocking. Although I doubt that a man who has lived his whole life with a mother like this would be that shocked.


----------



## antoine boileau

I agree with Cilette : and as an english native speaker, I would simply observe that (for me) the phrase doesn't imply that she does not care about her grandchild; it implies that she doesn't care about her daughter-in-law.


----------



## wildan1

I also agree that it's very nasty--but not at all implausible or unnatural in the mouth of a nasty, bitter person.


----------



## le chat noir

It's very likely just me, but I can't picture a French native saying "ce gosse est sa vache à lait".
I failed to find a rationale for this, but still I don't think any xxx in "ce gosse est son/sa xxx" would be a plausible translation.
I briefly thought rrose17's remark would allow me to pinpoint the problem and got a bit overexcited, but in the end it didn't work out


----------

